# Farm and Ranch lender?



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Can somebody give me the name of the name of the legitimate farm and ranch lending agency? I can't remember the name of it. It's hard to wade through all the scammers in a google search.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Do you have Farm Credit Services in your area?


----------



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would second Farm Credit Servies as well. I am in the process of working with them right now on a property I am trying to buy.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Farm Credit was the only place that would deal with me for a rural land purchase.

They also loan for equipment, building, and other farm associated costs.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you all. Farm Credit Services is it. I am selling my 80 acres. My daughter is my real estate agent, and she's a city girl and doesn't know a lot about rural land financing. So I needed to give her the information.


----------



## Ignoramus (May 13, 2013)

Farm Credit is a good place to start. Another option is USDA-Farm Service Agency. They provide credit for agricultural properties under certain circumstances. They also can provide loans for equipment, livestock and operating expenses.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

My wife and I used Carolina Farm credit to buy our place. They informed us ahead of time that they would immediately sell the loan to Ag First, and that AF would likely hold the note throughout its term. That was a big relief after we went through a ton of problems with lenders buying/selling our loan on our last house several times - including one lender who filed a duplicate Deed of Trust with the county, rather than an ammendment, that resulted in a duplicate lien that we had to work for weeks to get cleared up.

The biggest benefit of using Farm Credit, from a real estate standpoint, is that they offer MUCH more flexibility in comps (both in time and mileage radius) than other lenders. When buying rural property, it can be difficult to find applicable comps. Too, they allow a much lower house-vaule/land-value ratio than other banks. Most other lenders are only comfortable lending on McMansions on cul-de-sacs, where the H/L ratio is high, and there are comps galore.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Would help to know where you are located. Capital Farm Credit is popular in Texas; I think many of these lenders are regional.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Would help to know where you are located. Capital Farm Credit is popular in Texas; I think many of these lenders are regional.


Think he's in Oregon based on his website


----------

